# whats the best bottom gravel for piranha



## huntfishcampin (Nov 12, 2003)

Just curious
thanks

-huntfishcampin


----------



## j0kergrizzly (Oct 29, 2003)

i say it's on you. but sand everything shows so you have to clean alot. with small pebles/small gravel you have to vacum so that not too much dirt n stuff gets in there and this big pebbles then you need some sort of underground filter with a powerhead so that all the poop n stuff gets biodegrated fast so the fish isn't swiming in a smoggy tank.


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

I voted gravel because you didnt put bare bottom as an option. With sand all the crap shows and you have to keep adding sand because some can be lost during cleaning . If the rocks are too big to much crap will build up under them like jokergrizzley said.


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

I prefer gravel, just because it is easy to vacuum


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Go with sand!!!!!







It looks much better and you will see that it is not so difficult to clean it!!!









Jim


----------



## mpdt (Jul 16, 2003)

Even though I have a bare bottom, I would say sand due to the fake that alot of the river basins in the wild have sand in them.


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

i said small rocks, big rocks you cant really get in them to clean them when you need to except by moving them, and sand is too messy, it gets in your filter parts and stuff like that. i think cmall rocks/gravel is perfect. personally speaking.


----------



## huntfishcampin (Nov 12, 2003)

thanks a lot everyone. please keep responding :smile: 
thanks again

-huntfishcampin


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Small rocks, or sand...

Personally, Prefer small gravel: I always use live plants, and with sand it can be pretty hard to keep them alive (low oxgenation of the substrate).

I wouldn't use large gravel: too much room for food remains and crap to pile up, messing up the water perimeters.


----------



## Raul Duke (Nov 13, 2003)

how do you decorate your tank if you leave it bare bottom?? just curious because I've never seen anyone with a bare bottom tank


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

Raul Duke said:


> how do you decorate your tank if you leave it bare bottom?? just curious because I've never seen anyone with a bare bottom tank


 with a bare bottom you can add a few larger rocks , driftwood and plastic plants anchored down with suction cups.


----------



## str8up (Sep 20, 2003)

I love my big rocks....


----------



## Raul Duke (Nov 13, 2003)

nice tank dude! get some more pics!


----------



## eodtec (Oct 23, 2003)

I like the really small gravel, easier to clean up then sand and looks really natural, plus I think it will be easier for the Ps to make a nest should they choose to!


----------



## beefer (Nov 15, 2003)

I like the medium-sixed gravel - I had natural colored river gravel, but I just added 15 lbs. of black gravel - it cuts down on the reflected light, and the fish seem a little more relaxed. A big plus is that it is easy to siphon clean.


----------

